# Aachen, Valkenberg and Maastrict



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm heading off to a christmas market and will be staying in Maastricht, but visiting Aachen, Valkenberg and Maastrict.

I'll be driving so any recommended cafes in the vicinity could be reached

Does anyone have any suggestions where to visit?

Looking for coffee, not the other offerings that Maastrict has to offer in its coffee shops


----------

